# Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Now on sale!



## TheUnfinished (Sep 17, 2014)

What ho! Who would like some new *Omnisphere* sounds? You would?! Excellent. Now line up in an orderly queue. No pushing at the back! And put that down, you don't know where it's been.

Right then. What is *Omnisphere Horizon IV* all about? Well, essentially it is a continuation of the existing *Horizon* series, so you can expect the same level of quality and attention to detail.

At the heart of Horizon IV is a focus on a complimentary blend of the synthetic and the organic: a collection of patches targeting electro-acoustic film scoring and song production. These sounds are designed to create evocative atmospheres, following the musical language of modern soundtracks and indie electronic music production.

Whilst the series continues to focus on cinematic scoring sounds, Horizon IV leans a little more towards the continually evolving neo-classical, electro-acoustic forms of scoring. Think Johan Johansson, Olafur Arnalds and Max Richter. A good deal of the arps, rhythms, pads and hybrid instruments have an acoustic feel, with bowed, plucked and scraped tones; wooden, liquid and metallic timbres.

There is also a nod towards some of the great new atmospheric electronic music being made on labels such as Erased Tapes and Denovali. If, like me, you dig the emotional, energetic vibes of artists like Jon Hopkins, Rival Consoles and Lamb, you’ll find some cool new sounds in Horizon IV – especially in the basses and arps.

Inside Horizon IV, you will find sonorous, damaged pads; warped, blissful acoustic instruments; powerful, drifting soundscapes; rumbling, weaving synth sequences; delicate, clattering percussion rhythms; and deft, chunky basses and basslines. All with some intuitive and dynamic potential programmed into the mod wheel.

As well as the original 128 sounds, Horizon IV comes bundled with a collection of 30 Multi patches, influenced by the original demo tracks and also curated by myself, to give you some interesting and intriguing track starters.

And this time round, I have also decided to select some of my favourite Effects Rack presets for you to play with. There are 20 combinations that can instantly bring a little extra space, dirt and punch to your Omnisphere patches.



Or, as ever, take a listen to some lovely new music, showcasing *Horizon IV*'s infinite variety.

[flash width=425 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/omnisphere-horizon-iv-demos/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

*Omnisphere Horizon IV* is now available to purchase. Run, my darlings, run!


----------



## Resoded (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Excellent!


----------



## oxo (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

and the next new preset-library. workaholic, do you never sleep? 8)


----------



## mk282 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dude, I'm shit out of cash, stop it. :D :D :D


----------



## jeffc (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Awesome. When???


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Friday (19th September).


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 17, 2014)

Just going through the walkthrough video...

There's some really excellent patches in there. Well done (as usual).

Any discount for owners of the first 3 Horizon's?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 17, 2014)

I dunno why you bother with these walkthroughs. If it has the words "Unfinished" and "Omnisphere" in the same sentence, thats all I need to know. In fact, can I set up a sort of direct debit that just takes the money right from my account whenever you release something?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

@R.Soul. There will be a discount via the newsletter, which I believe you're subscribed to.

@Guy. I would be very happy to have your bank details so that I can utterly rinse your account.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Congratulations! You finished another one. Awesome sounds.


----------



## doctornine (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Mr Soul. You will need this one


----------



## Rach (Sep 17, 2014)

Fre-dag! Fre-dag! Fre-dag! ...I think that's 'Friday' in Swedish...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Correction: there are now 30 Multis being bundled with Horizon IV.


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 18, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> I dunno why you bother with these walkthroughs. If it has the words "Unfinished" and "Omnisphere" in the same sentence, thats all I need to know. In fact, can I set up a sort of direct debit that just takes the money right from my account whenever you release something?


 
+1 to be fair I also feel the same about PluginGuru and Midihead.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

I find Matt's videos to be quite entertaining at times. I love they all start out with complete dead air like he forgot to turn the mic on. Then all of a sudden there he is.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*



paulmatthew @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> I find Matt's videos to be quite entertaining at times. I love they all start out with complete dead air like he forgot to turn the mic on. Then all of a sudden there he is.


Ha! I usually come in within the first second or so, this time I got something a bit wrong!

SURPRISE!!!


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking forward to the news letter. 

I noticed the silence at the beginning of the video as well. For a moment I actually thought it was my audio card playing up as it has a tendency to do.


----------



## blougui (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Omnisphere Horizon IV by The Unfinished - Coming soon...*

Matt, thanx for making me discover Hopkins & Rival Consoles. I must say that the former leaves me stunned in awe (if that means anything in english).

Must add I find the demos particularly awesome - they have something special, the same way Lost & Found (wich I happen to purchase) have.

- Erik


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

Omnisphere Horizon IV is now on sale!

And the Newsletter should be on your virtual doormat.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, and bought.
Any idea when the updated graphics will be available for your older library?
thanks
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

zvenx @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Thanks, and bought.
> Any idea when the updated graphics will be available for your older library?
> thanks
> rsp


Tsk! Who didn't read the newsletter? 

There's a link in the newsletter, where you can download all the artwork and install it so it will show up.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 19, 2014)

(shame on me )
I read, new bank ready, discount code.
lol
thanks
rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha. No worries.

I'll probably be adding a 'freebie' page to the site soon, where stuff like this and some gratis noises will have a little home.


----------



## jeffc (Sep 19, 2014)

These sounds are friggin awesome! There are some pads here that I've been hearing in my head and wishing I had (or knew how to make) for years!


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 19, 2014)

Matt, a question:


I bought Horizon IV today and installed it. I also got Horizon I and it appears in the first row of categories under "Omnisphere Horizon" . You forgot to put the new set into a subfolder called "Omnisphere Horizon IV" so that I can choose that folder to listen only to these new sounds. I just did it manually and it seems to work well.

It is so hard to keep overview over the thousands of sounds in Omni that you might want to correct this.

Found a lot of gems in the meanwhile ...thanks for your work.


----------



## oxo (Sep 19, 2014)

i bought it and love it like all your other soundsets. again very good work! ...but i don´t have trilian and sometimes it's annoying to get the error message because trilian is necessary for some patches and multis.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

Sid Francis @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Matt, a question:
> 
> 
> I bought Horizon IV today and installed it. I also got Horizon I and it appears in the first row of categories under "Omnisphere Horizon" . You forgot to put the new set into a subfolder called "Omnisphere Horizon IV" so that I can choose that folder to listen only to these new sounds. I just did it manually and it seems to work well.
> ...


Hey Sid,

Sorry, I'm not sure I follow you. The folder structure in the download ZIPs is the same in all Horizon soundsets.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

oxo @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> i bought it and love it like all your other soundsets. again very good work! ...but i don´t have trilian and sometimes it's annoying to get the error message because trilian is necessary for some patches and multis.


Hey Oxo,

Yeah, this error has been brought to my attention. I thought I'd fixed it but appears I missed a couple (seems I don't know EVERY soundsource in Omnisphere after all!).

I will be releasing updated/fixed patches in the next couple of days. So, you will be able to use all sounds, as generally the patches I've chosen by mistake have been basic sine and triangle waves.

Apologies for being a silly arse!


----------



## zvenx (Sep 19, 2014)

HI, maybe he didn't do a rebuild?

rsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

Ah, possibly, Richard.

Sid, if you can't see Horizon IV showing up in the directory menu on the GUI, just hit the rebuild database icon or open a new instance of Omnisphere.


----------



## oxo (Sep 19, 2014)

no problem. i always have so much fun with all your sound-sets. with small errors i can live with.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 19, 2014)

oxo @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> no problem. i always have so much fun with all your sound-sets. with small errors i can live with.


Errors are there to be fixed! :D


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 19, 2014)

Matt: I hit rebuild library but it still wasn´t there, even after starting Omni again...hm

Doesn´t matter: if it works for all others it´s okay since now it also works for me...


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bought and WOW!!! :shock: I'm only a 3rd in to the presets and feel that this is your best work with an Omni sound-set by far. I'm in the early stages of my writing my next New-Age album, and Horizon IV will definitely be all over it. Between you and Simon from Patchpool, I've been in patch-heaven this week. 8) 

Thank you Matt, for all the sound-inspiration you have brought, are still bringing to me. May you be rewarded greatly for all your hard work. :D


----------



## JohnG (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Matt. All installed and looking forward to going through the sounds this afternoon.

Curious about the FX racks, so I'll try those out too.


----------



## kclements (Sep 19, 2014)

Just downloaded and so looking forward to listening to this newest set. I love the other three horizon sets and trillian rapture - all are fantastic and I use them all the time. so I'm sure this one will be too. 

Thanks
Kc


----------



## jaddne (Sep 19, 2014)

Ditto! Just downloaded and started exploring. Great stuff... as always!

Thank you Matt!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, another fine set you've gotten us into. My policy of buying your stuff knowing nothing is still working out rather well.

I've put all the Horizons into one lovely big folder (subfolder by subfolder). I'm well known for praising Omni's browser to the skies, but there might be a few tweaks they could do to the next version, one example being selecting multiple libraries to search - as it is, you can only search "all spectrasonics", "all" or an individual library. Would be nice to search all the libraries by one dev. An advanced search box might also be useful, where you can do more clever string searches (such as parts of words), search the keywords tags and more besides.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments everybody.

I'm gonna throw open the floor to some suggestions for Horizon V. It's probably going to be the last in the Horizon series, before I move on to creating more focused libraries for Omnisphere.

So, it needs to be within the framework of the Horizon series. Is there stuff you'd like more of? Less of? Something that would complimentary but that I've neglected so far?

I welcome your thoughts.


----------



## oxo (Sep 20, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> .... Is there stuff you'd like more of?...




you remember this thread? 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39844


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 20, 2014)

oxo @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> you remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39844


Haha. That shouldn't be a problem. Any excuse to listen to that soundtrack again.


----------



## clarkus (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey, Ive got Omni, have not expanded the stock sounds ever & this seems very useful to me. Questions:

- Where's the cost listed?

- When I download, does the library place itself in Omni, or is there a 2nd step? Once the new library is integrated, does it appear as a new list (which would be best for me), or do the sounds merge with the existing sounds?

- Where can I find other libraries for Omni in one place & check them out (other than through Google searches). I'm especially interested in percussive sounds, plucks and the like, which Horizon IV seems to have.

Many thanks.


----------



## blougui (Sep 20, 2014)

clarkus @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> Hey, Ive got Omni, have not expanded the stock sounds ever & this seems very useful to me. Questions:
> 
> - Where's the cost listed?
> 
> ...



Hi Clarkus,
Price i s 19£99 - unless you subscribe at the newsletter : then it'll be cheaper for a time. You can see it when rollingover the artwork.

when you dwnl, you'll have a Zip file to unzip with all the install instructions in it. But you can already take for granted the new lib will appear as a new list under The unfinished categorie - wich contains the usual Omni categories, sort of.

You can already check The Unfinished libs - as I told you in an old thread, the Lost & Found is a great organic/broken one. Audiority has some cool libs too.

- Erik


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, what Erik said! 

My friend John 'Skippy' Lehmkuhl also does some really nice sounds for Omnisphere too, under the name of PluginGuru. Worth checking out.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 21, 2014)

Patch fix has been done.

If you've purchased Horizon IV you should be receiving an email with a download link around about... now!


----------



## oxo (Sep 21, 2014)

great, thanks!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 25, 2014)

Just a quick note to say that tomorrow will be the last day you can use the discount code from the Newsletter.

Thanks for all the support so far.

It's been a great week for discovering cool projects my sounds are being/have been used on.


----------

